# تعرف على المصطلح الشائع " تخصيب اليورانيوم"؟؟؟



## s2b (22 يونيو 2006)

اخوتي المهندسين جاءتني فكرة وهي ان هناك كثير من المطلحات الشائعة التي تتعلق بمجالنا قد يجهلها الكثير منا مثل " تخصيب اليورانيوم" لذلك ارى ان من عندة فكرة عن اي من هذة المصطلحات يكتب في هذة الصفحة حتي يستفيد البقية او من لديه سؤال يطرحه ايضا ليجيب من يعرف وابدا انا لاكتب ما اعرفة عن " تخصيب اليورانيوم " فاقول ان اليورانيوم 235 المستخدم في المفاعلات والقنابل النووية يوجد في الطبيعة بتركيز 0.7% يعني اقل من واحد في المئة وهو بهذا لا يصلح في لاستخدام السلمي ولا العسكري حيث ان استخدامه يتطلب رفع التركيز الى 3% على الاقل وهذة العملية اي عملية رفع التركيز من التركيز الطبيعي 0.7% الى 3% تسمى* تخصيب اليورانيوم *ومن اشهر التكنولوجيات المستخدمة هي تكنولوجيا الطرد المركزي.
اما اذا وصل تركيز اليورانيوم الى 90% وما فوق فانه يسمى يورانيوم عالي التخصيب, معلوم الطاقة التي تولدها عملية انشطار اليورانيوم وللمقارنة فان 8 جرام من اليورانيوم تولد طاقة تعادل المتولدة من 150 طن من البتروووول؟؟؟ وشكراااا :15:


----------



## e7em|e7em (22 يونيو 2006)

تقنية تخصيب عنصر اليورانيوم ، وكما هو معروف فإن المقصود بتخصيب اليورانيوم هو تحويل ذرات عنصر اليورانيوم من النظير U238 الأكثر استقراراً إلى النظير U235 الأكثر قابلية للانشطار 
.


والفكرة العلمية التي يقوم عليها هذا التحويل تستند على قانون جراهام للانتشار وفيما يلي شرح مبسط جداً لقانون جراهام هذا ثم شرح مختصر لطريقة تخصيب عنصر اليورانيوم . 



قانون جراهام للانتشار 
من المعروف أن الغازات تنتشر في الفراغ لتشغل أي حجم يكون متاحاً لها ، ويسمى مثل هذا الامتداد التلقائي للمادة الغازية بالانتشار ويمكن ملاحظة هذه الظاهرة بسهولة عند فتح قارورة تحتوي على غاز النشادر اذ سرعان ما تملأ رائحتها الغرفة . 



وقد وجد أن سرعة انتشار الغاز تعتمد على وزنه الجزيئي فالغاز الأخف ينتشر بسرعة أكبر وكمياً وعند ظروف ثابتة فإن معدل انتشار الغاز يتناسب عكسياً مع الجذر التربيعي لوزنه الجزيئي وهذا ما يعرف باسم قانون جراهام للانتشار الذي اكتشف في عام 1829 للميلاد . 



ولقد طبقت الحقيقة بأن الغاز الأثقل تنتشر جزيئاته أكثر بطئاً من الغازات الأخف على نطاق هائل في فصل نظير اليورانيوم 235 القابل للانشطار من اليورانيوم 238 غيرالقابل للانشطار اذ يحول اليورانيوم الطبيعي إلى غاز فلوريد اليورانيوم UF6 الذي يمرر عند ضغط منخفض خلال جسم صلب مسامي وينتشر فلوريد اليورانيوم 238 الأثقل بسرعة أقل من فلوريد اليورانيوم 235 وبذلك فإن خليط الغاز الذي ينفذ أولاً من الصلب يكون أغنى بفلوريد اليورانيوم 235 وتعاد هذه العملية مرات ومرات ويمكن الحصول في النهاية على النظير يورانيوم 235 بعد فصله عن الفلور . 






UO2(s) + 4HF(g) --> UF4(s) + 4H2O

UF4(s) + F2(g) --> UF6 (g





منقوووووووووووووووول


----------



## aalgezewi (24 يونيو 2006)

thank you for all that


----------



## haadi (24 يونيو 2006)

مشكووووووووورييييييييييين


----------



## مهندس مقيم (29 يونيو 2006)

الف الف الف شكر لكم على هذة المشاركة


----------



## s2b (29 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لكم جميعا على تفاعلكم مع الموضوع
واخص بالشكر اخي الذي فصل في عملية فصل اليورانيوم 235 عن 238 وهو بذلك يكون قد وقع في خطاء بسيط وهو لعله سبق قلم فقد عرف عملية التخصيب يغملية التحويل من 238 الى 235 ولكن اظن ان الاصح هوالفصل بينهما كما يتضح من كلام الاخ نفسه وعلى العموم اشكره على الكلامالمفيد الذي كنت اجهل معظمه وهذا ما قصدته منكتابتي للموضوع ان يستفيد الجميع:55:


----------



## s2b (29 يونيو 2006)

*تفصيل اكثر عن التخصيب*

اخوتي هنا تفاصيل اكثر عنغمليةالتخصيب وللامانة الغلمية هي منقوله عن موقع اسلام اون لاين:
مصطلح "تخصيب اليورانيوم" هو واحد من المصطلحات التي أصبحت تطالعنا به الصحف بشكل دائم، جاعلة منه مشكلة المشاكل، تقوم لأجله الحروب وتفرض بسببه العقوبات على الدول.

ومع تفجر الأزمة بين إيران والوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية والمجتمع الدولي؛ بات العديد من الاستفسارات في حاجة ملحة إلى إجابة. فما هو تخصيب اليورانيوم؟ وهل هو عملية تعني بما لا يدع مجالا للشك إنتاج أسلحة نووية؟ وهل الهلع منه له أسباب منطقية؟.

بداية يتزود العالم باحتياجه من اليورانيوم الخام من عدد محدود من الدول، وهي كندا والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وجنوب إفريقيا وأستراليا ونيجيريا؛ فهو عنصر نادر في الطبيعة، حيث يتواجد في القشرة الأرضية بنسبة 3 جرامات فقط في الطن، وفي ماء البحر بنسبة 3 ملليجرامات في الطن.

اليورانيوم هو خليط من نظيرين مشعّين موزعين بنسبة 99.3% يورانيوم238 و0.7% يورانيوم235. وتعبر الأرقام 238 و235 هي مجموع البروتونات والنيوترونات في نواة النظير، وتسمى بالوزن "الكتلة" الذرية.

ولإحداث الانشطار النووي يتم قذف اليورانيوم بالنيترونات داخل المفاعل النووي المعتمد على استخدام الماء H2o؛ الأمر الذي يولد طاقة هائلة. ويحدث الانشطار النووي فقط لليورانيوم235 القابل للانشطار، ولإحداث انشطار لا بد من زيادة يورانيوم235 في اليورانيوم الطبيعي بنسبة تتفاوت بين 3% و5%، تبعا لنوع المفاعل النووي المنتج للطاقة، غير أنها ترتفع إلى ما بين 20% و90% في حال إنتاج أسلحة نووية تبعا لنوع السلاح النووي، وهذه الزيادة في نسبة اليورانيوم 235 هي ما يحدث فيما يسمى بتخصيب اليورانيوم. لذلك فإن مصانع تخصيب اليورانيوم هي النقطة الحساسة التي تفصل بين الاستخدام السلمي والعسكري للطاقة النووية.

واليورانيوم238 أثقل من اليورانيوم235 بنسبة بسيطة تبلغ 0.85%، هذا الفرق البسيط في الكتلة يستخدم لفصل النظيرين عن بعضهما. وتتعدد طرق الفصل التي يعتلي عرشها طريقة الفصل بالطرد المركزي، وهي الأكثر انتشارا في العالم لأسباب اقتصادية.

التخصيب بالطرد المركزي



جهاز الطرد المركزي
اضغط للتكبير 

يأخذ التخصيب بالطرد المركزي عدة خطوات، أولها يحّول خلالها اليورانيوم الطبيعي إلى غاز في شكل اليورانيوم سداسي الفلور؛ ولأن فرق الكتلة بين جزيئات غاز النظيرين بسيط، يتم تخصيب اليورانيوم في خطوات متتالية، في كل خطوة يتم زيادة نسبة اليورانيوم235 حتى الوصول للنسبة المطلوبة.

ويتكون جهاز الطرد المركزي من غلاف أسطواني مفرغ من الهواء يدور بداخلة أسطوانة بسرعة كبيرة، هذه الأسطوانة تدور تقريبا بدون أي نوع من الاحتكاك بواسطة محرك كهربائي من أسفل، ومغناطيس قوي من أعلى. بعد ذلك يدخل غاز اليورانيوم الطبيعي هذه الأسطوانة ويأخذ سرعة دورانها.



تتابع أجهزة الطرد المركزي
اضغط للتكبير 

يتحرك الغاز في اتجاهين، الثقيل بتركيز أكبر ليورانيوم238 يدفع إلى الخارج في اتجاه جدار الأسطوانة، والخفيف بتركيز أقل ليورانيوم235 يبقى في مركز الأسطوانة. وبعمل فارق حراري على الأسطوانة يمكن فصل الغازين في اتجاه قمة وقاع الأسطوانة، حيث يتم امتصاصهما عن طريق أنابيب موصلة بالخطوة التالية للتخصيب.

وتوصل أسطوانات الطرد المركزي بالتوالي والتوازي مع بعضها البعض، حتى تصل درجة تركيز يورانيوم235 للدرجة المطلوبة، ويصل عدد تلك الأسطوانات إلى مئات عدة، توضع داخل ما يسمى محطة الطرد المركزي.

طاقة سلمية تعكرها النفايات

يستخدم يورانيوم235 المخصب في صناعة وقود المفاعل النووي لإنتاج الطاقة. والمعتمد على مبدأ الانشطار النووي، فبانشطار نواة الذرة تنطلق طاقة حرارية هائلة.

وبالنسبة لذرات اليورانيوم فبإطلاق النيوترونات عليها يحدث الانشطار النووي لذراتها، وبانشطار بعض الذرات تطلق بدورها النيوترونات، واصطدام هذه النيوترونات مع ذرات أخرى يسبب انشطارها فيتم تحرير المزيد من النيوترونات، وهكذا يستمر رد الفعل المتسلسل مسببا لتوليد كمية هائلة من الطاقة الحرارية.

ويتم التحكم بمعدل الانشطار النووي في المفاعل باستخدام قضبان تحكم من مادة الكادميوم التي تقوم بامتصاص بعض النيوترونات المتحررة؛ فهي تسمح بتنظيم الانشطار النووي والتحكم الآمن به. كما يتم استخدام نظام تبريد مائي للتخلص من الحرارة المفرطة التي تنتج في أثناء العملية، ويستخدم البخار الذي يتم توليده لتدوير التوربينات التي تولد الطاقة الكهربائية. وبذلك فلإنتاج 133 ميجا وات يحتاج المفاعل إلى 25 طنا من اليورانيوم المخصب تنتج من 210 أطنان يورانيوم طبيعي.

يوجد حاليا 443 مفاعلا نوويا سلميا على مستوى العالم و24 آخرون قيد الإنشاء. حيث تزود الطاقة النووية دول العالم بأكثر من 16% من الطاقة الكهربائية، ملبية على سبيل المثال ما يقرب من 35% من احتياجات دول الاتحاد الأوربي. ففرنسا وحدها تحصل على 77% من طاقتها الكهربائية من المفاعلات النووية.



التخزين النهائي للنفايات النووية 

وهنا نأتي لمشكلة مهمة تثير الجدل حول مدى أمان الطاقة النووية ألا وهي كيفية التخلص من النفايات النووية المتبقية من المفاعل ومخلفات مصانع تخصيب اليورانيوم، حيث تجمع كلتاهما، وتنقل للتخزين النهائي عادة في تجاويف عميقة بمواصفات محددة تحت سطح الأرض.

وتشير تقديرات الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية لنهاية عام 1997 إلى أن كمية النفايات النووية التي يتم تخزينها عالميا تزيد عن 130 ألف طن سنويا، تحتوي على عناصر ذات إشعاعية عالية، وعلى الرغم من السبل المختلفة لتأمين عملية الدفن التي تتبعها معظم الدول فإنه لا يوجد حتى الآن نظام آمن للتخلص من هذة النفايات؛ لذا يشكل خطر تسرب تلك المواد المشعة للمياه الجوفية وبالتالي مياه الشرب تهديدا ضخما.

من السلم إلى آلات الحرب



صاروخ إيراني من طراز شهاب قادر على حمل الرؤوس النووية

ونأتي للوجه الآخر من العملة وهو سباق التسلح النووي؛ فالدول السبع المنتجة للأسلحة النووية اليوم بترتيب أسبقية الإنتاج هي: الولايات المتحدة وروسيا وإنجلترا وفرنسا والصين والهند وباكستان. ومن المعروف دوليا أن إسرائيل تمتلك الأسلحة النووية رغم عدم وجود اعتراف رسمي من ناحيتها. وحاليا يوجد بعض التشكك من ناحية الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية في البرنامج النووي لكل من كوريا الشمالية وإيران بأنه ليس فقط لإنتاج الطاقة ولكن أيضا لإنتاج الأسلحة النووية.

فحتى يستخدم اليورانيوم المخصب في إنتاج الأسلحة النووية يجب أن تتراوح نسبة اليورانيوم 235 بين 20% و90% اعتمادا على نوع السلاح النووي. وحيث إن تخصيب اليورانيوم هو العملية الفاصلة بين الاستخدام السلمي والحربي للطاقة النووية؛ لذا يتطلب الأمر الرقابة والتفتيش الدائمين من ناحية الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية، إذا أراد العالم منع انتشار الأسلحة النووية، ولكن هذا يحتّم أن تشمل الرقابة والتفتيش الجميع، وإلا صارت هناك ازدواجية تبيح للبعض ما لا تسمح للآخرين.

وتخضع الدول ذات المنشآت النووية إلى رقابة مشددة، تفرض عليها من قبل الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية، وهي منظمة مستقلة تعمل تحت إشراف الأمم المتحدة، تأسست عام 1957 بهدف تكثيف وتوسيع استخدام الطاقة الذرية في الأغراض السلمية، وعمل رقابة على الدول الموقعة على اتفاقية حظر انتشار الأسلحة النووية، كي لا تنتج يورانيوم مخصبا صالحا لإنتاج الأسلحة النووية.

ورغم هذا الدور الرقابي الذي تلعبه عمليات التفتيش فإنها ما زالت غير كافية، فبوسع مشغّل مصنع التخصيب أن يقلل من تقدير قدرة منشآته أمام مفتشي الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية، وأن ينتج اليورانيوم عالي التخصيب بصورة سرية بين زيارات مفتشي الوكالة ويحوّله لأغراض عسكرية دون أن يتم اكتشاف ذلك. ولهذا السبب ونتيجة للقلق حول انتشار هذة التكنولوجيا، اقترحت الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية فرض قيود على بناء مصانع جديدة لتخصيب اليورانيوم.

ربما تستطيع الدول التي تمتلك الأسلحة النووية اليوم أن تبدأ خطوة بخطوة في الاستغناء عن هذة الأسلحة كقدوة للبلاد الأخرى، وبذلك يصبح منع انتشار الأسلحة النووية ساريا على الجميع وتختفي أسلحة الدمار الشامل من عالمنا.. لكن هل يمكن أن يتحقق هذا الحلم على أرض واقعنا الحالي!.

منقول عن : اسلام اون لاين


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (30 يونيو 2006)

مشكووووووووورييييييييييين


----------



## م ب (22 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود الفاتح (22 يوليو 2006)

الله يزيدك علما ويا رب كل العرب يخصبوا اليورانيوم


----------



## م ب (23 يوليو 2006)

انشاء الله


----------



## engluxor (2 ديسمبر 2009)

[No message]


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## Mshussein2009 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## sheresh (6 يناير 2010)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## محمد علي موسي علي (25 يناير 2010)

شكرا علي هذة ألمعلومات


----------



## مسرة التكريتي (26 يناير 2010)

thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## heach (10 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع مميز شكرا


----------



## khalid elnaji (10 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ولد المدينه (11 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل واشكركم على الفائده


----------



## محمد عطيه حرب (13 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم و الصلاه و السلام على اشرف العالمين و خاتم المرسلين و المبعوث رحمة للعالمين سيدنا محمد النبى الامى الصادق الامين و على اله و صحبه اجمعين اما بعد
اخوانى الكرام اريد ان ادلو بدلوى باضافه الى ما سقتموه من قبلى رغم ان اسهامى قد يكون متواضع بالمارنه لما سبقتونى به و لكن اريد ان احدثكم عن اصل فكره التخصيب فليس الهام ان نعرف كيف و لكن اعتد ان الاهم ان نعرف ما هو المقصود بالتخصيب من الناحيه الاكاديميه و نتعرف على بعض المصطلحات الجديده
اولا الكتله النظريه للنواه
هى الكتله المحسوبه للنواه و هى مجموع كتل مكوناتها من الجسيمات بروتونات و نيترونات و ميزونات ..... الخ
الكتله الفعليه للنواة
هى الكتله المقاسه فعليا للنواه و اللتى عندما قاسها العلماء اكتشفو انها تقل عن الكتله المحسوبه نظريا بمقدار يختلف من ذره لاخرى حسب حجم و نوع الذره و لم يكتشف العلماء سبب هذا الفارق حتى ظهرت النسبيه و التى تخبرنا ان الكتله و الطاقه و الاشعاع ثلاث صور لشئ واحد وان الكتله تتحول الى طاقه و قد تخرج و تنتقل فى صوره اشعاع
طاقه الترابط النووى
هى الطاقه التى تحفظ مكونات النواه لان النواه لا تحتوى على جدار يحفظ مكوناتها و لكنها محاطه بحزام من الطاقه
و هذه الطاقة مصدرها هو فرق الكتله النظريه و الفعليه
و تحسب بالتعويض فى قانون النسبيه بقيمه فرق الكتله المحسوبه -الكتله النظريه
الطاقه تساوى الكتله مضروبه فى مربع سرعه الضوء
عند تلك الظروف تكون الذره مستقره لان كما نعرف النواه هى مستودع كتله الذره
و بما ان النواه مستقره فان الذره مستقره
السؤال الان ماذا يحدث اذا تغير هذا النظام و هذا الاستقرار يعنى اذا ذادت الكتله عن الحد الذى تستطيع ان تسيطر عليه طاقا الترابط النووى يحد ان الذره او تحديدا النواه تصبح غير مستقره و يجب ان تتخلص من الكتله الذائده و تتحول الى ذره مشعه فى محاوله للتخلص من الكتله الزائده التى تتطرحها فى صوره طاقه تخرج فى صوره اشعاع
عمليه زياده الكتله تلك هى عمليه التخصيب و تتم بزياده عدد النيترونات تحديدا لان النيترون جسيم متعادل يستطيع الوصول الى النواه دون ان يحيد عن اتجاهه بعد توجيهه لانه لن يتاثر بشحنه السحابه الالكترونيه المحيطه بالنواه
فيحيد عن موضعه و اتجاهه
و يتحول اليورانيوم 235 الى 238 بزياده 3 نيترونات تتحملهم الذره اما اذا قذفت بالرابع فانها تنشطر و قد سبقنى بعضكم بشرح تلك العمليه اما ما يحدث فى الطرد المركزى هو مجرد فصل اليورانيوم الثقيل عن الخفيف بغرض رفع تركيز المخصب 
معلومه اخيره 
نواتج الانفجار الذرى هى
موجه ضغط و تمثل 50%
موجه حراريه 35%
غبار ذرى 15%
نبضه كهرومغناطيسيه و هى تعتبر من نواتج نواتج الانفجار الذرى و هى نتيجه لانهيار النظام الذرى و انطلاق الجسيمات المشحونه يحدث تيار كهربى يتم تفريغه فى الاسطح المعدنيه القريبه من الانفجار و الدوائر الالكترونيه

اخيرا ارجو ان اكون افدتكم و اضفت القليل لمعلوماتكم الكثيره


----------



## mohammed RIRI (13 ديسمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## خضير ألجبوري (18 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم :
نطلب التدخل السريع من قبل جميع المهندسين
لعمل طريقة مبسطة لعملية التخصيب لليورانيوم 
لكي نكون على دراية واسعة لعملية التخصيب مع ذكر جميع الجداول والمخططات للعملية وطرق الحساب
لكي يكون عملية التخصيب من اسس المهندس الكيمياوي


----------



## ج.ناردين (20 ديسمبر 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t237171.html

دمتم بخير


----------



## aldaqqah (13 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## كيميائى احمد حمدى (28 ديسمبر 2011)

والله معلومات رائعة 

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد عزيزية (15 يناير 2012)

*شكرا لكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة*


----------



## عمار مجيد لاجي (1 أبريل 2012)

مشكورين و نتمنى اكثر ابداعا


----------



## م محمد عبيد (23 أبريل 2012)

أشكر الاخوان اللي ساهموا في اثراء المصطلح
بالنسبة لي موضوع جديد وما راودني السؤال قبل الموضوع هذا

يعطيكم العافية


----------



## المهندس جبار حافظ (7 مارس 2013)

رجاء محتاج الى معرفة طريقة اخذ النماذج من البواخر الناقلة الى زيت الغاز(الكازولين)


----------

